# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A duhet të mbajë Kosova referndum ashtu si Krimea ?

## Wordless

Ka apo nuk ka ngjashmëri janë thjeshtë fjalë që fluturojnë në ajër ashtu siç fluturuan kundërshtimet e OKB-ës për referendumin që u mbajt në Krimea. Nëse në Krimea vëndosi populli me referendum, atëhere pse të mos mbahet dhe në Kosovë një referendum i tillë ? Unë mendoj që ky është rasti më i mirë për ta organizuar një të tillë !! Ju si mendoni , a duhet populli i Kosovës të mbajë një referendum për bashkim me Shqipërinë ?

p.s

Unë jam pro !!

----------


## Lexuesi_

Kesh ka thame Jo po e lash ma mire apet s'po tham kurrgjo !

----------


## mesia4ever

Jo nuk duhet pasi nuk kemi te bejme asgje me ate se cfare ben Putini nen forcen e armeve. Bashkpunimi ndermjet Shqiperise e Kosoves tani per tani duhet te mbetet institucional, duhet te bashkohen ekonomite, doganat, tekstet shkollore te perafrohen edhe me. Shqiperia te ndihmoje ne avancimin e ushtrise se Kosoves me ate mundesi qe posedon dhe jo te i hyjme aventurave pasi mund te dalim me te dobet. Kjo eshte ne interesin tone dhe nuk dirigjohemi nga aventurat e Putinit ku do ta beje vendin e tij te izoluar nga gjysma e botes. Do te ishte mire te behemi nje bashkesi shtetesh sic ishin 'Serbia me Malin e Zi' e pastaj te shikohet te bashkohemi tamon ne nje shtet, por fatkeqesisht nuk i kemi politikanet me vullnetin qe te bejme keto gjera dhe tek disa njerez me mentalitet te ulet lokalizmi eshte i theksuar ende... Sidomos nuk na nevojitet referendum kur ne USA e kane pushtetin demoktratet por duhet te behet (nese behet) kur ne shtepine e bardhe president eshte nje njeri nga rradhet e republikaneve.

----------


## il_padrino

Nuk duhet referendum, sepse Kosova eshte shtet, dhe nijhet nga shume vende kryesore te botes. Sidomos USA dhe UK. Sic e ka nisur Kosova ka per te perparuar, vetem mos te kene zenka midis tyre, sic bejme politikanet ne shqiperi.

----------


## kriko-38

Referendum leshit :perqeshje:

----------


## ARBER777

Me sa shikohet asnje nga te dyja shtetet nuk ka deshire qe te behet bashkimi.
Mendoj sepse politikanet do te humbisnin shume poste pastaj dhe pushtet.

----------

